# moving to saudi arabia



## tanzeel712 (Jan 28, 2012)

hi there !!

i am permanently moving to saudi arabia . could some 1 tell me the finance and audit job opportunities in riyadh. any info would be highly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Moha (Sep 3, 2012)

tanzeel712 said:


> hi there !!
> 
> i am permanently moving to saudi arabia . could some 1 tell me the finance and audit job opportunities in riyadh. any info would be highly appreciated.
> thanks


What kind of jobs are u looking for???
I am from Riyadh and I can help u with that!


----------

